
Are data scientists overpaid? - robdoherty2
http://www.analyticbridge.com/profiles/blogs/are-data-scientists-overpaid
======
znmeb
Yes. So are front-end developers, devops folks and every other 'specialist'.

"A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a
hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a
wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act
alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a
computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization
is for insects."

-Robert A. Heinlein

